# "View new content" function no longer works



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

No longer works for me. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> No longer works for me. Anyone else have this problem?


JD it seems to be working for me still.....what is it or is not doing? Is it blank or just will not pull up?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

works for me also.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Works here but you can't be on the home page, have to be in the forum.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It used to be I could click forums then new content and a neat page would come up with new postings from all forums. Now it always says "sorry no new content"


----------



## jrcrumiI (Jun 10, 2013)

Last couple weeks it has done that for me, look to the left and see if forums is highlighted... mine has been going to members everything I click on view new content..


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, tried it in both Firefox and Safari, cleared caches in both browsers and still no go. Opened up the router and installed a new hamster in the wheel and still doesn't work from the home page.

Works every time while in the forums, but here's what I found, after clicking the "show new content" while on the home page then after getting the "No new content" message click the "New Content" button again and it will come right up.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This last software that downtownjr(Jim) purchased had quite a few glitches in it and never worked as advertised. I know Jim and Zac worked on and repaired many things after purchasing and the outfit they purchased from worked on many things and some things could never be resolved.

Our new tech administrator Kevin(puritanize) says there are some poor designs that cannot be overcome. He has resolved several things that went unresolved before. I guess we will just have to live with some of these shortcomings. Sorry about the aggravations.

Regards, Mike


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

It does that for me a lot, I just click again & goes right to it.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Works now!


----------

